# Crypt ID?



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wondering if anyone can help me ID this Crypt. I thought it was a C. wendtii 'Red' But I think I am wrong.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think it is a wendtii, just not the variety, red. the submersed leaves of red should be a lot darker on top, almost chocolate brown.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> I think it is a wendtii, just not the variety, red. the submersed leaves of red should be a lot darker on top, almost chocolate brown.


That is what I was thinking too. I have some 'Red' in my 10 gallon at the moment, and it didn't look like it, but I had to be sure. Thanks man.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Hard to tell but it can be C. undulata or probably just C. wendtii. Makes me think it's C. undulata because some of the leaves are green while some are that reddish brown. I see that on my emersed C. undulata a lot. While C. wendtii has varying colors I don't see that huge contrast in color on my of my 8+ species of C. wendtii.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

_C. undulata_ has narrower leaves with a 'tighter' waviness along the edges. The leaves are not broad at their base as are the leaves of wendtii.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

HeyPK you are right, now that I look at it more closely.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

There's a triploid variety of undulata with broader leaves as well. If you want to be sure about the species, I guess you'll have to grow it emersed and wait for a flower ... This would only bring you to a species identification, exact variety stays unsure. 

I have the feeling that some varieties are sold under more than one name. What is exactly the difference between wendtii "Mi Oya" and "Red Lucanas" (other than that it is obviously propagated by two different nurseries)?


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

definitely wendtii, looks like one of the Mi Oya I have in my 20gal


----------

